# New bang for the buck projector?



## BMWR75 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Guys,

Built my last front projection home theater system back in 2007. It was based around a Mitsubishi HD-1000U DLP projector that maxed out at 720P. The screen was a fixed Carada 102" 1.78 aspect ratio screen. Forget the gain factor. Was installed in a completely light controlled basement. Looked great to me when the room was nearly dark or completely dark. The Mitsubishi project ran me only $1000 back in 2007 and the Carada screen was about $750. The person that bought my house wanted the HT system, so I sold it to him.

Am building a new house and it will have a dedicated home theater room. The room is 21.6' long, 17.3' wide and has a 11.5' ceiling. There will be two levels of seating in the room. There will be two riser steps from the lowest level to the second seating level and 1 more step up to the rear entrance door. The ceiling at the door will be 9'. I can hang the project from the 11.5' ceiling at any point along the center long of the long room axis.

I imagine a lot has changed since 2007. *Was is the go to projector these days that has a great bang for the buck?* I could go with a much larger screen in this new room. I think the distance from the screen to the first seating area will be about 11-12'.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Generally speaking the BenQ w1070 is considered the best bang for buck projector these days. Maybe a secondary option is the Epson 8350.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree... The BenQ w1070 is absolutely a bargain projector. I ran one in our Family room with a 134" 16x9 Jamestown screen and the picture was excellent. The only downside to it is you don't have much flexibility for placement. One big advantage is that it is a short throw projector which means you can go big without having a long room. If I hadn't wanted autofocus, power zoom, and a wider adjustment range I would still be rocking the w1070 on our 195" 2.40 scope screen. :T


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

BenQ W1075, check it out. Lens shift and a few upgrades. Looks unbeatable at its price point. Just released I think.


----------

